# Animated Cloaked Ghost



## heresjohnny

Here is my Animated Cloaked Ghost, my first ghost build in quite a while. Based on PumpkinRot's Cloaked Ghost (and Grim's version). Hope you like it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG!! This ghost is amazing... you know I am just a huge fan! He is FANTASTIC!!! I am just bowing here....I don't know any other way to be when confronted with your genius!!! Your props are quite totally amazing!


----------



## MommaMoose

That is truly a wonderful prop! Just makes me want to learn electronics just that much more.


----------



## Spooky1

Johnny, the ghost looks fantastic. The slow and varied movement is quite creepy.


----------



## scarrycher

that is the coolest and creepy ghost i have ever seen! love it!!


----------



## Hairazor

That is really nice _and_ creepy


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Hope you like it" - He's GORGEOUS, he moves, he's all glowy blue - What's not to like?:jol:


----------



## Otaku

John, that is just too freaking cool! Why do you spring this fantastic stuff on us when it's too late to build one? Arrrgggh...!


----------



## heresjohnny

Thanks for the compliments everyone, I really appreciate them!

Gary, sorry this comes so close to Halloween, but my other prop (my house) has about sucked me dry. I barely have time to crank a few things out myself.


----------



## Headless

What a stunner. Love it!


----------



## nimblemonkey

What they said!!!! I am so eager to try this one- after Halloween! Looks like a nice winter project for next year (sigh). Are you using a typical wiper motor for this?


----------



## heresjohnny

nimblemonkey said:


> Are you using a typical wiper motor for this?


I am using a vent motor. Details on my blog.

Thanks!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

amazing!!!!


----------



## Jaybo

You know you're making my Honey-Do list that much longer? 

You're doing great work and I appreciate you sharing it with the community. This is an outstanding prop!


----------



## heresjohnny

Jaybo said:


> You know you're making my Honey-Do list that much longer?
> 
> You're doing great work and I appreciate you sharing it with the community. This is an outstanding prop!


Thanks!

So your Honey wants a ghost? Wish I had that problem


----------



## SterchCinemas

Another fantastically creepy ghost added to your marvelous creations! Seriously though. Its creeping me out


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Absolutely stunning! The finished piece is just perfect. Kudos! :jol:


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Love it!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Un-freakin'-believable!! Amazing range of motion and so smooth!!


----------



## dave the dead

amazing! You keep getting better and bettr with your animations. I love how you went with linkages on this one for the most part rather than strings. Well done!


----------



## kenkozpgh

Super job.


----------



## heresjohnny

Thank you everyone, I hope you got some ideas of your own from this build.



dave the dead said:


> I love how you went with linkages on this one for the most part rather than strings.


Hi Dave, glad you pointed that out. The linkages should be far more reliable than strings and eyebolts.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*Johnny I has seen about 99 crank ghosts online and yours is the best. You have made something that does not like like a cool haunt prop, you made a GHOST!!! A real GHOST!!! If saw that a the top of my stairs I would run. Thanks for the how to on your blog.*


----------



## heresjohnny

Jacksonville Haunter said:


> *Johnny I has seen about 99 crank ghosts online and yours is the best. You have made something that does not like like a cool haunt prop, you made a GHOST!!! A real GHOST!!! If saw that a the top of my stairs I would run. Thanks for the how to on your blog.*


That is quite a compliment, thank you very much! I hope you and others can take my ideas and make your own ghosts.

Thanks,
John


----------



## The Halloween Lady

OMG.. I WANT ONE!!! Every now and then you see something that totally blows your mind. I actually had a cold shiver watching this! It is so brilliantly creepy. Classic Halloween all the way. Wow.


----------



## bourno

Sweet job there Johnny

Thanks for the video on the linkages


----------



## Bethene

I agree wit h THL,, I want one! I am not good with motors,, so have not idea how to do it,, but so so want it! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I can't talk. My jaw is on the floor!


----------



## heresjohnny

Thanks everyone!

FYI I plan on providing kits and ghosts again soon, let me know if you are interested!


----------



## CoastGuard

I am for sure interested! Amazing work! So inspiring!


----------



## bleigh

Nice. Those props always amaze me.


----------



## Daphne

OH... MY.... GOSH!! I had never seen this one before but I love it.

The motor on my regular FCG went out so I was on the forum trying to find a replacement one to buy and saw this.

I will have to watch http://johnnysghost.blogspot.com/2012/09/animated-cloaked-ghost-part-ii.html about 800 more times to try and figure out what you did because I can't get my head around it yet but I HAVE to have one like this. That movement blows my FCG away, seriously. I love this guy! Awesome job Johnny!! So, so cool!!


----------



## heresjohnny

Daphne said:


> OH... MY.... GOSH!! I had never seen this one before but I love it.
> 
> The motor on my regular FCG went out so I was on the forum trying to find a replacement one to buy and saw this.
> 
> I will have to watch http://johnnysghost.blogspot.com/2012/09/animated-cloaked-ghost-part-ii.html about 800 more times to try and figure out what you did because I can't get my head around it yet but I HAVE to have one like this. That movement blows my FCG away, seriously. I love this guy! Awesome job Johnny!! So, so cool!!


Thank you!!!

Feel free to jump over to the WIP thread and ask questions. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32666

I will be putting the cloaked ghost together soon, and can take pictures and answer questions.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

That's an awesome ghost. I love it. What did you use for lighting? Just a blue bulb?


----------



## heresjohnny

black light, RIT treated cheese cloth


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA

I absolutely love the motion.


----------



## country_mom_07

*wow*

I love this ghost...I want to make on for our haunted walk:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

Posting some pictures of the linkages. First a front view of the armature, motor has a simple crank arm about 3", with 3 metal rods attached to the end of the crank arm










The link going down from the crank arm attaches to a pivot arm that goes to the rear of the ghost. A line is attached to the opposite end of this pivot arm as shown in the next photo










The line runs up and attaches to the top of the right arm.


----------



## Daphne

Every time I run across this thread I fall in love with this ghost all over again. I haven't yet tackled him (fear mostly, this is not a simple prop) but this may be the year, this is bar none one of my favorites!!! Lots of things I have said I was going to build and then forgot it if I didn't build them pretty quick. This is the exception and this one continues to haunt me (pun intended). That movement just continues to blow me away. So unbelievably cool...


----------

